# Mini USB Port / Bluetooth



## aeternal (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm curious about what functionality can be gained from the Mini's USB port. The little info I have read states that it is only useful for the slide remote. 

It stems from a friend who was looking at getting the Roku 3 because of the headphone jack that is attached to the remote. I was wondering if any one here has tried to use a usb bluetooth headset with the mini. The goal is for her to watch shows at night without waking her husband up.

I figured the port was strictly for playing media files off of but the one engadget review i saw mentioned the bluetooth remote.. so in theory i would suspect that another blue tooth device would work?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

AFAIK it only supports two things...

1) The slide remote
2) The USB IR receiver

Since they have to add specific drivers for USB devices it's highly unlikely it supports audio


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> AFAIK it only supports two things...
> 
> 1) The slide remote
> 2) The USB IR receiver
> ...


Try plugging in a USB keyboard.


----------



## aeternal (Jul 3, 2013)

that was my main concern.. driver compatibility. i doubt there is basic plug and play ability. im with the general consensus, give me netflix and dynamic tuner allocation and ill be sold. would be nice if they did offer headsets though perhaps even a side jack on the slide remote


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Davisadm said:


> Try plugging in a USB keyboard.


A keyboard works because it's HID and does not require a special driver. Plus they have hooks into the keyboard HID for the slide remote.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but I use the USB to power my chromecast audio. Have a small amp mounted behind the TV going to two in wall speakers and a wireless sub. Use the optical input for the TV and the analog input for the chromecast audio powered by the mini. Saves me an outlet I would use a charger for. Can't use the TV USB because it's only on when the TV is on. Just an option if anyone has USB powered devices by their TV.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

dbpaddler said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread, but I use the USB to power my chromecast audio. Have a small amp mounted behind the TV going to two in wall speakers and a wireless sub. Use the optical input for the TV and the analog input for the chromecast audio powered by the mini. Saves me an outlet I would use a charger for. Can't use the TV USB because it's only on when the TV is on. Just an option if anyone has USB powered devices by their TV.


Clever! Thanks for the idea.


----------

